# Frage zum Kopierkonstruktor von C++



## psgamer (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi@all
Falls jemand mit c++ kentnissen mir hiermit weiterhelfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Was wird denn bei nachfolgendem Code an den Kopierkonstruktor übergeben? Eine Referenz vom Objekt, das kopiert wird? Warum steht denn das "&" nicht direkt ohne leerzeichen vor dem "k"? Meines Wissens nach muss das & immer direkt hinter der Variable/dem Objekt stehn damit es als Referenz interpretiert wird. Was ist hier anders? In meinem C++ Buch wird nirgends weiter darauf eingegangen... 

class klasse
{
klasse(klasse& k)    //Kopierkonstruktor
         {...Daten sichern etc...}
}


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2011)

Es ist egal, ob du Klasse& k, Klasse & k oder Klasse &k schreibst. Es wird jeweils eine Referenz erwartet. Es ist also nur wichtig, dass das &-Zeichen zwischen Typ und Name der Variablen steht.


----------



## psgamer (16. Oktober 2011)

Achso! Deine Antwort hat gerade viele Fragezeichen in meinem Kopf beseitigt. Vielen Dank


----------



## Exinferis (16. Oktober 2011)

Wo Du das Zeichen, egal ob Pointer oder Referenz setzt ist schlicht Programmierstil damit man die Dinge nicht verwechselt.
Vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes

klasse& k --> für die Referenz eines Objekts vom Typ Klasse
&k --> um die Adresse des Objekts k zu ermitteln

Das gleiche entsprechend bei Pointern. So kannst Du bei späterem lesen des Codes nichts verwechseln, wenn Du das so beibehältst.


----------

